

Falcon 9 test vehicle destroyed in accident - BrandonMarc
http://www.newspacejournal.com/2014/08/23/falcon-9-test-vehicle-destroyed-in-accident/

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8215447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8215447)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8216151](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8216151)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8215471](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8215471)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8215280](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8215280)

